# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Bosang Umbrella Festival: 20-22 January 2012

## schiene

Bo Sang near Chiang Mai is renowned for its exquisitely hand-painted parasols made from mulberry paper and silk. The dainty parasols are decorated with beautiful floral motifs painted in dazzling colours. The designs are very distinctive and are instantly recognizable.

During the festival, brightly decorated craft shops and stores line both sides of the 'high street' transforming Ban Bo Sang into a picturesque village decorated in the Lanna Thai style. Colourful umbrellas and traditional lanterns liven up the handicraft fair.

In addition, there are contests, exhibitions, cultural performances, local entertainment, and a variety of shows by day and night. There is a grand procession of parasols and local products, a variety of handicrafts for sale, northern-style "Khan Toke" meals, and the Miss Bo Sang pageant.

Bo Sang parasols are popular decorative and gift items sought after by visitors from all over the world.

For more information, please contact:
Tourism Authority of Thailand, Chiang Mai Office
Tel: +66 (0) 5324 8604, (0) 5324 8607
Fax: +66 (0) 5324 8605
E-mail: tatchmai@tat.or.th
This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it 

Scroll down for map:
Latitude: 18.765131 (18° 45' 54.47'' N)
Longitude: 99.081248 (99° 4' 52.49'' E)

----------

